# Please help me identify my tortoise breed



## Momo1990 (Apr 2, 2017)

I recently took in a cute little tortoise. The previous owner only knew that the tortoise is a year old. She gave me a water bowl, the tortoise and one heating lamp. I want to build her a bigger space and supply her with proper nutrients but I am not sure on her specific breed. I have included pictures of her if anyone can help. Any advice or input is welcome. Thank you for reading


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Apr 2, 2017)

What state are you in? Looks like a little Gopherus tortoise.


----------



## Momo1990 (Apr 2, 2017)

I am in Nevada


----------



## Franco F (Apr 2, 2017)

Looks like a sulcata


----------



## cmacusa3 (Apr 2, 2017)

Franco F said:


> Looks like a sulcata


It's not a Sulcata, look at the small leg spurs. That's a desert tortoise


----------



## Franco F (Apr 2, 2017)

cmac3 said:


> It's not a Sulcata, look at the small legs spurs. That's a desert tortoise



Whoops! On first glance I thought it may have been a sulcata. Sorry


----------



## Tom (Apr 2, 2017)

Can we get some more pics of the tortoise showing the face and front legs? Maybe a plastron shot too?

I also thought it was a sulcata based on color and markings, but Craig is absolutely right about those leg spurs. Its also got a prominent nucchal scute. That could be some sort of anomaly like a split scute or something, but that would be pretty unusual.

Care for the two species is pretty different, so we need to know which one you've got for sure.


----------



## Markw84 (Apr 2, 2017)

Looks like a desert tortoise raised totally indoors with low humidity to me.


----------



## Momo1990 (Apr 3, 2017)

cmac3 said:


> It's not a Sulcata, look at the small leg spurs. That's a desert tortoise


Thank you so much!! If possible, what would be the best approach to making her a bigger habitat?


----------



## Momo1990 (Apr 3, 2017)

Tom said:


> Can we get some more pics of the tortoise showing the face and front legs? Maybe a plastron shot too?
> 
> I also thought it was a sulcata based on color and markings, but Craig is absolutely right about those leg spurs. Its also got a prominent nucchal scute. That could be some sort of anomaly like a split scute or something, but that would be pretty unusual.
> 
> Care for the two species is pretty different, so we need to know which one you've got for sure.


----------



## Momo1990 (Apr 3, 2017)

I didn't want to stress her out. Is my tortoise a female?


----------



## Tom (Apr 3, 2017)

I think I have to concede. With these new pics I think Mark and Craig are spot on. I can't recall ever seeing a DT that light and with those caramel highlights on that carapace. Fascinating…

Momo, I typed this up for russian tortoises, but care for DTs is identical. Give these a read through and then come back with all your questions.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

This little tortoise needs some outdoor time and some soaks. Here are some simple ways to make a safe outdoor sunning enclosure. Be careful to not let the tortoise over heat as summer approaches. I like to offer an underground retreat for these guys to make sure they can cool off when needed.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cheap-easy-simple-sunning-enclosure.14680/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/simple-sunning-enclosure.104351/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...table-but-safe-outdoor-baby-enclosures.30683/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-enclosures.121732/


----------

